# Tahiti Village new bankruptcy claim



## macko420 (Jun 17, 2011)

I heard via Facebook today that TV 'management' has just filed for bankruptcy.  The builder did this a couple of years ago and it didn't really effect current owners.  Has anyone heard anything about this or have any idea what it might mean for current owners?  Thanks!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess the thing to do would be to contact the home owners assoc. for the resort and ask them what's going on. The HOA is the one that highers/fires resort management companies. I would suppose that, if the current management company became insolvent, then the HOA would be looking for a new management company and life would go on for the owners.

There have been mergers/acquisitions throughout the industry since the economic collapse a couple of years ago. We own at DRI and DRI has been active in the merger/acquisitions phase over the past few years. 

DRI has acquired Sunterra, had an unsucessful attempt to merge with Bluegreen Resorts, assumed management for ILX resorts and will be assuming management responsibilities for a bankrupt Orlando resort in the coming months. I'm sure there are other expamples of mergers/acquisitions out there but, since we own with DRI that's the best example I can give you.


----------



## macko420 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Doug, good suggestion!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 18, 2011)

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2011)

> ...and will be assuming management responsibilities for a bankrupt Orlando resort in the coming months.



Which resort?  I think DRI management hurts resorts.  The replacement cost of a simple toaster is ridiculous.  

We were quitclaimed, without our knowledge, a week at Polynesian Isles, and Diamond couldn't care less that it was illegally turned over to us, and then I fought with SPM about it, and they called the collection agency on us, because I was trying to get out of the ownership and refused to pay the back fees, on a week we didn't even own, didn't have possession of the deed, and never knew it was in our name until 3 years of fees were due.  

I PAID the fees and dumped it as soon as I could.  The new guy was very likely an attorney for Diamond, so Diamond is acquiring as many weeks as they can, possibly for a hostile takeover.  SPM should have listened to me....


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 18, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Which resort?  I think DRI management hurts resorts.  The replacement cost of a simple toaster is ridiculous.
> 
> We were quitclaimed, without our knowledge, a week at Polynesian Isles, and Diamond couldn't care less that it was illegally turned over to us, and then I fought with SPM about it, and they called the collection agency on us, because I was trying to get out of the ownership and refused to pay the back fees, on a week we didn't even own, didn't have possession of the deed, and never knew it was in our name until 3 years of fees were due.
> 
> I PAID the fees and dumped it as soon as I could.  The new guy was very likely an attorney for Diamond, so Diamond is acquiring as many weeks as they can, possibly for a hostile takeover.  SPM should have listened to me....



Mystic Dunes is the resort in question.

I'm curious as to how a resort week could be quitclaimed into your name without your knowledge or signature? It seems to be that, if I didn't accept the resort week and didn't sign any agreement accepting the week, they'd have a tough time getting me to pay fee's. They'd probably even find I was expecting reimbursement for damaging my credit rating if any collection attempts turned up on or files.


----------



## Tia (Jun 19, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> .... then I fought with SPM about it, and they called the collection agency on us, because I was trying to get out of the ownership and refused to pay the back fees, on a week we didn't even own, didn't have possession of the deed, and never knew it was in our name until 3 years of fees were due.
> 
> ... SPM should have listened to me....



Curiosity grew when SPM's name came up as they manage a resort of mine.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 25, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Mystic Dunes is the resort in question.
> 
> I'm curious as to how a resort week could be quitclaimed into your name without your knowledge or signature? It seems to be that, if I didn't accept the resort week and didn't sign any agreement accepting the week, they'd have a tough time getting me to pay fee's. They'd probably even find I was expecting reimbursement for damaging my credit rating if any collection attempts turned up on or files.



You would think so, wouldn't you?  Some guy contacted us about his week at PI, and he wanted to know if we would take it.  He was a TUG guest.  He noticed I loved Orlando, and he sent me an email.  I thought about taking the week, but I chose not to take it.  I told him via a phone call that we didn't want the week.  It was quitclaimed into our name without our permission a few days later.  We received a bill for three years' fees.  It was the first I knew we owned it.  The guy had the recorded deed mailed back to HIM, and he neglected to transfer it into our name through the resort, too, so when he was still getting the bills, he sent them the deed, without our signatures, and we were stuck.  Long story short, we paid the fees, gave it away on TUG, and I don't return emails to anyone.  Once they have your last name, they can do pretty much what they want with a quitclaim.  You have zero rights as the recipient.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 25, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You would think so, wouldn't you?  Some guy contacted us about his week at PI, and he wanted to know if we would take it.  He was a TUG guest.  He noticed I loved Orlando, and he sent me an email.  I thought about taking the week, but I chose not to take it.  I told him via a phone call that we didn't want the week.  It was quitclaimed into our name without our permission a few days later.  We received a bill for three years' fees.  It was the first I knew we owned it.  The guy had the recorded deed mailed back to HIM, and he neglected to transfer it into our name through the resort, too, so when he was still getting the bills, he sent them the deed, without our signatures, and we were stuck.  Long story short, we paid the fees, gave it away on TUG, and I don't return emails to anyone.  Once they have your last name, they can do pretty much what they want with a quitclaim.  You have zero rights as the recipient.



Cindy - You ended up handling it so no one - except your bank account - got hurt too badly. But you weren't under any obligation to actually accept the Quit Claim Deed just as a resort isn't if a unit is deeded back to them without their acceptance.  Still it is a good policy not to give out anymore information than necessary to anyone.  Thy can't use what they don't have.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 25, 2011)

*How Could That Happen ?*




rickandcindy23 said:


> I thought about taking the week, but I chose not to take it.  I told him via a phone call that we didn't want the week.  It was quitclaimed into our name without our permission a few days later.


Shux, it's not spozed to be possible to stick other people with unwanted timeshares just by putting their names on quitclaim deeds. 

What protection against that is there when it happens without your permission ?  

Surely there's some semi-simple way of preventing or undoing the transfer under those circumstances. 

If there isn't, there sure ought to be. 

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 25, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You would think so, wouldn't you?  Some guy contacted us about his week at PI, and he wanted to know if we would take it.  He was a TUG guest.  He noticed I loved Orlando, and he sent me an email.  I thought about taking the week, but I chose not to take it.  I told him via a phone call that we didn't want the week.  It was quitclaimed into our name without our permission a few days later.  We received a bill for three years' fees.  It was the first I knew we owned it.  The guy had the recorded deed mailed back to HIM, and he neglected to transfer it into our name through the resort, too, so when he was still getting the bills, he sent them the deed, without our signatures, and we were stuck.  Long story short, we paid the fees, gave it away on TUG, and I don't return emails to anyone.  Once they have your last name, they can do pretty much what they want with a quitclaim.  You have zero rights as the recipient.



OUCH! Sounds like a good way to get out of a timeshare. Find a relative that you don't like anyway and quitclaim your timeshares into their name. Maybe I could do that with some neighbors I don't like........then move.

I think that without a signature on the transfer or the deed, I'd have fought this a little harder. Possibly even enlisted an attorney to write a letter requesting proof you had accepted the deeded week. I don't know that I'd have made any more headway than you did but, I sure would have been more hesitant to pay three years back fee's for something I never accepted and something they couldn't prove I had accepted.


----------

